# Everyday Free tips



## bethub.bet (Oct 10, 2019)

*Football. Brazilian Seria A*

Corinthians — Atletico PR
Atletico PR +1
Odds - 1.47

Flamengo — Atletico Mineiro
Atletico Mineiro +1.25
Odds - 1.85

*Colombia Premier A Division*

Independiente Medellin — Cucuta Deportivo
Independiente Medellin - Win
Odds - 1.76


----------



## Giresse (Oct 12, 2019)

bethub.bet said:


> *Football. Brazilian Seria A*
> 
> Corinthians — Atletico PR
> Atletico PR +1
> ...



Independeiente Medellin - Cucuta Deportivo 3-0, thanks for the great tip


----------



## bethub.bet (Oct 13, 2019)

*Netherlands - Eerste Divisie*

Almere City - Go Ahead Eagles
Almere City - Win
Odds: 2.25

Excelsior - Dordrecht
Excelsior (-1.5)
Odds: 1.99

More free tips on https://bethub.bet/


----------



## betcatalog (Oct 13, 2019)

The quality is on the Croatian side, with Montric, Rikic and Pericic being top players. However, Wales have the highest historical record so far - two wins from two matches. He has recorded three wins with a 0-0 in his last four home games. Wales games tend to score low, so I expect no more than two goals in Cardiff
*WALES vs CROATIA @@ +2.50 Under, odds 1.62*

The Netherlands equals 12 points and so needs victory points. The Oranges need the three-pointer from this fight and I believe they will win. Quality is on their side so Ronald Koeman's players can win with at least two goals
*BELARUS vs NETHERLANDS @@ -1.50 Ah NETHERLANDS, odds 1.65*


----------



## bethub.bet (Oct 14, 2019)

*Ukraine - Portugal*
Ukraine under 1
Odds: 1.73

*France - Turkey*
Turkey (+1.5)
Odds: 1.90

*Moldova - Albania*
Albania Win
Odds: 1.98

*Bulgaria - England*
Bulgaria +2
Odds: 1.78

More free tips on https://bethub.bet/


----------



## bethub.bet (Oct 15, 2019)

*Finland - Armenia*
Armenia (+1)
Odds: 1.77

*Romania - Norway*
Norway (0)
Odds: 2.20

*Switzerland - Ireland*
Ireland (+1)
Odds: 1.91
More free tips on https://bethub.bet/


----------



## bethub.bet (Oct 17, 2019)

Brasil A

*Fluminense RJ - Atletico PR*
Over 2.25
Odds: 1.97

Brasil B

*Cuiaba - Guarani SP*
Cuiaba (0)
Odds: 1.70

More free tips on https://bethub.bet/


----------



## bethub.bet (Oct 22, 2019)

*UEFA Champions League

Atletico Madrid - Bayer Leverkusen*
Bayer (+0.75) 1st period
Odds: 1.50

*Club Brugge - Paris Saint-Germain*
Over 2.75
Odds: 1.92

More free tips on https://bethub.bet/


----------



## bethub.bet (Oct 24, 2019)

*UEFA Europa League

Gent - Wolfsburg*
Wolfsburg X2
Odds: 1.50

*Rennes - CFR Cluj*
Rennes Win
Odds: 1.96

More free tips on https://bethub.bet/


----------



## danilok_link (Oct 24, 2019)

Someone knows if already possible to make bets on Euro 2020?


----------



## Betting Forum (Oct 24, 2019)

danilok_link said:


> Someone knows if already possible to make bets on Euro 2020?


There is outright winner bet in bet365.


----------



## stenli87 (Oct 25, 2019)

Twente to win today. They are very good. Emmen is weak as away.


----------



## Chaserapp (Oct 25, 2019)

For today I have placed two bets:

_Bet 1_
*Holstein Kiel – Bochum*
Both teams are in need of a 3 pointer, as both are in the bottom of the 2nd Bundesliga, which makes it an important game for both. Luckily for us we have a nice referee by Timo Gerach who gave 35 cards in his last 6 matches. This means an average of almost 6 cards per match! The line of 3,5 cards @1.50 should not produce a problem for this combination bet.

*Esbjerg – Midtjylland*
Today’s match will be played in the Blue Water Arena, home base of Esbjerg. Midtjylland is the leader in the Danish competition. Esbjerg is second last and not doing well. However, the two last matches in the Blue Water Arena were difficult for Midtjylland as the played two times 2-2. The referee is Peter Kjaersgaard-Andersen who gave 31 cards in his last 6 matches. This is an average of 5 cards per match. The line of 3,5 cards @1.50 should be fine.

*Hellas Verona - Sassuolo*
Important match for both Italian teams as they did not grab many points yet. I expect a tough and aggressive match with a lot of tackles. Today’s referee Luca Pairetto gave 41 cards in his last 6 matches. This is an average of almost 7 cards per match! The line of 4,5 cards @1.53 is totally doable.

_*Combination @3.44 (Unibet)*

Bet 2_
*Holstein Kiel – Bochum*
As mentioned above already, important match for both and the referee got nice statistics for yellow cards. A bit more trickier, but I pick the 4,5 cards @2.28 here.
*Albacete – Cadiz*
Very nice referee stats for this Spanish game. Today’s referee Jose Lopez gave 42 cards in his last 6 matches, this is an average of 7 cards per match! The option 5,5 cards @1.56 is a good one.

_*Combination @3.56 (Unibet)*_


----------



## Giresse (Oct 26, 2019)

thanks for sharing.


----------



## bethub.bet (Oct 27, 2019)

*Football. Russian Premier League

Lokomotiv Moscow - Spartak Moscow*
Lokomotiv Moscow (0)
Odds: 1.50

*CSKA Moscow — Dinamo Moscow*
1 half Under 1
Odds: 1.92

More free tips on https://bethub.bet/


----------



## Tamsy (Oct 27, 2019)

Liverpool - Tottenham 
X


----------



## ken (Oct 27, 2019)

Tamsy said:


> Liverpool - Tottenham
> X


BTTS for me Tamsy, will be hard to see a draw in this game.


----------



## Giresse (Oct 30, 2019)

Nice win there ken, I also saw that BTTS from afar. Here are my tips for the day:

*Date: Oct 30.10.2019*
My Predictions
*EFL Cup*
Liverpool vs Arsenal --- Liverpool wins
Chelsea vs Manchester United --- BTTS

*SPAIN - LA LIGA SANTENDER*
Real Madrid vs Leganes --- Real Madrid wins

*ITALY - SERIE A*
Lazio vs Torino --- Lazio wins
Juventus vs Genoa --- Juventus wins

*GERMANY - DFB CUP*
Borussia Dortmund vs Borussia Monchengladbach --- Dortmund wins

*FRANCE - LEAUGUE CUP*
Monaco vs Marseille --- Under 2.5 Goals


----------



## ken (Nov 6, 2019)

Giresse said:


> Nice win there ken, I also saw that BTTS from afar. Here are my tips for the day:



Thanks giresse, Liverpool and Tottenham almost drew in this game but somehow Liverpool always finds a way to bring the 3 points home. Do you think they can double the Champions League?


----------



## bethub.bet (Nov 7, 2019)

*Football. UEFA Europa League
Lazio - Celtic FC*
Lazio (-1)
Odds: 2.24

*FC Basel - Getafe*
Getafe (0)
Odds: 2.13

More free tips on https://bethub.bet/


----------



## bethub.bet (Nov 8, 2019)

*Football. English Premier League*
*Norwich City - Watford*
Under 3.25
Odds: 1.70

*FC Nice - Bordeaux*
Nice Win
Odds 2.67

More free tips on https://bethub.bet/


----------



## Giresse (Nov 9, 2019)

ken said:


> Thanks giresse, Liverpool and Tottenham almost drew in this game but somehow Liverpool always finds a way to bring the 3 points home. Do you think they can double the Champions League?



Liverpool has the qualities at the moment to double the champions league but all they need to do is hope Salah and Mané donc get any injury, otherwise their chances will be slim. But take nothing away from sides such as Barcelona and PSG who are really impressive now as well.


----------



## bethub.bet (Nov 10, 2019)

*NFL
Dallas Cowboys - Minnesota Vikings*
Under 50.5 OT
Odds: 1.83

*Indianapolis Colts - Miami Dolphins*
Under 45.5 OT
Odds: 1.77

More free tips on https://bethub.bet/


----------



## bethub.bet (Nov 13, 2019)

*Football. Russia. FNL
FC Krasnodar-2 — Yenisey Krasnoyarsk
Odds: 2.12*
More free tips on https://bethub.bet/


----------



## ken (Nov 16, 2019)

Giresse said:


> Liverpool has the qualities at the moment to double the champions league but all they need to do is hope Salah and Mané donc get any injury, otherwise their chances will be slim. But take nothing away from sides such as Barcelona and PSG who are really impressive now as well.



Barcelona will always be top favorite in any competition they are involved in, especially if Lionel Messi is in good shape. But still, that said, I back Liverpool for the double! They are just outstanding this year and are the only team across Europe who are consistent aross all competitions.


----------



## bethub.bet (Nov 18, 2019)

*Euro 2020 Q*
Greece - Finland
Greece under 1
Odds: 2.55

More free tips on https://bethub.bet/


----------



## bethub.bet (Nov 22, 2019)

*English Premier League*

Arsenal vs Southampton
Under 1.5 1st period
Odds: 1.70

West Ham United vs Tottenham Hotspur
Tottenham Hotspur win
Odds: 2.05

Check bethub.bet in play betting tips!


----------



## bethub.bet (Nov 23, 2019)

*French First Division*
FC Brest vs Nantes
Over 2
Odds: 1.78

Angers SCO vs Nimes Olympique
Over 2.5
Odds: 2.29

Check more live betting tips on bethub.bet


----------



## bethub.bet (Nov 24, 2019)

*Football. French First Division*

Toulouse FC vs Marseille
Under 2.5
Odds: 2.03


----------



## Giresse (Nov 24, 2019)

*Spain - Liga Santander*
Real Valladolid - Sevilla
*Sevilla to win @1.930 

Italy - Serie A*
Lecce - Cagliari
*Cagliari to win @2.306*

(Odds on VIP-IBC betting software)


----------



## bethub.bet (Nov 25, 2019)

*Football. Romanian First League*
Viitorul Constanta vs FC Sepsi
Viitorul Constanta Win
Odds: 1.65

Check bethub.bet live betting tips!


----------



## bethub.bet (Nov 26, 2019)

Real Madrid CF vs Paris Saint-Germain
Over 2.5
Odds: 1.65
Check bethub.bet live betting tips!


----------



## bethub.bet (Nov 27, 2019)

UEFA Champions League
Genk vs Red Bull Salzburg
Red Bull Salzburg (-1)
Odds: 2.05


----------



## bethub.bet (Nov 28, 2019)

*UEFA Europa League*
FC Krasnodar vs FC Basel Over 1
FC Basel Over 1
Odds: 2.01

Check bethub.bet Europa League live betting tips tonight!


----------



## bethub.bet (Nov 29, 2019)

*English Premier League*
Newcastle United vs Manchester City
Manchester City (-1.5)
Odds: 1.65


----------



## bethub.bet (Nov 30, 2019)

*English Premier League*

Liverpool vs Brighton and Hove Albion
Brighton and Hove Albion No Goals
Odds: 2.04

Tottenham Hotspur vs AFC Bournemouth
AFC Bournemouth +1.75
Odds: 1.68

Check bethub.bet live betting tips!


----------



## onlywinbet (Nov 30, 2019)

Vallencia - Villareal - BTTS


----------



## bethub.bet (Dec 1, 2019)

French First Division

Monaco vs Paris Saint-Germain
Paris Saint-Germain (-1.25)
Odds: 2.18


----------



## bethub.bet (Dec 2, 2019)

*Russian Premier League*
CSKA Moscow vs Arsenal Tula
Arsenal Tula Over 0.5
Odds: 1.76

Check https://bethub.bet/ live betting tips!


----------



## bethub.bet (Dec 4, 2019)

*English Premier League*

Manchester United vs Tottenham Hotspur
Tottenham Hotspur - win
Odds: 2.80


----------



## rateandbet (Dec 4, 2019)

Sheffield Utd - Newcastle 1
Odds: 1.85


----------



## Betting Forum (Dec 4, 2019)

rateandbet said:


> Sheffield Utd - Newcastle 1
> Odds: 1.85


Hi,
you can open your own thread(in personal threads) if you dont have. You can advertise your website there.


----------



## bethub.bet (Dec 7, 2019)

Glasgow Rangers vs Celtic FC
Glasgow Rangers (0)
Odds 2.50

More free tips on https://bethub.bet/


----------



## bethub.bet (Dec 9, 2019)

English Premier League
West Ham United vs Arsenal
Over 3.25
Odds: 2.05


----------



## bethub.bet (Dec 10, 2019)

UEFA Champions League
Chelsea FC vs Lille
Lille (+2)
Odds: 1.92


----------



## bethub.bet (Dec 11, 2019)

*UEFA Europa League*
FC Porto vs Feyenoord
Under 3.5
Odds: 1.46


----------



## bethub.bet (Dec 12, 2019)

*UEFA Europa League*

Ludogorets 1947 vs Ferencvaros
Ferencvaros +1
Odds: 1.65

Check live betting tips - https://bethub.bet/


----------



## bethub.bet (Dec 13, 2019)

*Portuguese Premier League*

Portimonense vs Rio Ave FC
Under 3
Odds: 1.64


----------



## bethub.bet (Dec 14, 2019)

*English Premier League*

Southampton vs West Ham United
Southampton win
Odds: 2.05


----------



## Giresse (Dec 14, 2019)

great tips there bethub.bet, I also back Southampton on that game. Liverpool is taking a hell of an edge on other rivals in EPL! Chelsea lost to Bournemouth today! The Top 4 spots will be very competitive!


----------



## bethub.bet (Dec 15, 2019)

Giresse said:


> great tips there bethub.bet, I also back Southampton on that game. Liverpool is taking a hell of an edge on other rivals in EPL! Chelsea lost to Bournemouth today! The Top 4 spots will be very competitive!


Thx mate! I could recommend you to check our daily live tips.

And nice prediction for today.

*Italian Premier Division*

Fiorentina vs FC Internazionale
FC Internazionale Handicap (0)
Odds 1.51


----------



## bethub.bet (Dec 16, 2019)

Egypt
Tanta vs El-Entag El-Harby,
El-Entag El-Harby Draw or WIN
Odds: 1.56

Check live betting tips - https://bethub.bet/


----------



## bethub.bet (Dec 18, 2019)

Bundesliga

Eintracht Frankfurt vs FC Koln
Eintracht Frankfurt H(0)
Odds: 1.48


----------



## esporttalk.org (Dec 19, 2019)

Chaserapp said:


> Both teams are in need of a 3 pointer, as both are in the bottom of the 2nd Bundesliga, which makes it an important game for both. Luckily for us we have a nice referee by Timo Gerach who gave 35 cards in his last 6 matches. This means an average of almost 6 cards per match! The line of 3,5 cards @1.50 should not produce a problem for this combination bet.


Not bad


----------



## bethub.bet (Dec 19, 2019)

Poland Ekstraklasa

Lech Poznan vs Arka Gdynia, 
Lech Win
Odds: 1.60


----------



## bethub.bet (Dec 21, 2019)

*NFL*

San Francisco 49ers vs Los Angeles Rams, 
Over 39.5 OT

Odds: 1,53

More free tips on https://bethub.bet/


----------



## bethub.bet (Dec 22, 2019)

Spain Primera

Real Madrid CF vs Athletic Club Bilbao
Real Madrid H(-1)
Odds: 1.65


----------



## bethub.bet (Dec 23, 2019)

Israelian Premier League
Hapoel Hadera vs Hapoel Beer-Sheva
Hapoel Hadera +1
Odds: 1.78


----------



## bethub.bet (Dec 24, 2019)

Ice Hockey. KHL
Kunlun Redstar vs Dinamo Minsk
Kunlun Redstar win
Odds: 1.90
More free live tips on https://bethub.bet/


----------



## bethub.bet (Dec 25, 2019)

Basketball. NBA
Toronto Raptors vs Boston Celtics
Over 103.5 1st half
Odds: 1.91


----------



## betcatalog (Dec 26, 2019)

This is the most difficult test of credentials for Liverpool. Leicester is very strong in King Power. The Foxes have only lost twice at home to the league this season. I think they can make Liverpool difficult or at least score. Liverpool have a problem keeping their focus intact this season. I expect an exciting match with scores on both sides
*LEICESTER CITY vs LIVERPOOL FC @@ Both team to score, odds 1.55*

A bit of a bad playing situation for the home side that will be missing today, a little bit of a change in psychology at Arsenal with the arrival of Michel Arteta
*AFC BOURNEMOUTH vs ARSENAL FC @@ ARSENAL FC, odds 2.00*


----------



## bethub.bet (Dec 26, 2019)

England. Skybet Championship
Stoke City vs Sheffield Wednesday
Over 2
Odds: 1.74


----------



## Prish (Dec 27, 2019)

Wow man, every day free football tips it sounds ok but this is not the perfect thing for a punter. In online, there are a dozen sites that offer free tips but that's not workable. If you are serious to win football betting then try the best football prediction site of the year. All the best!


----------



## bethub.bet (Dec 27, 2019)

Prish said:


> Wow man, every day free football tips it sounds ok but this is not the perfect thing for a punter. In online, there are a dozen sites that offer free tips but that's not workable. If you are serious to win football betting then try the best football prediction site of the year. All the best!


Thx for opinion, mate. I'll just introduce our website and our live tips product. It's kind of a free beta version of product and maybe someone will find it useful.


----------



## bethub.bet (Dec 27, 2019)

Basketball. NBA
Miami Heat vs Indiana Pacers
Miami Heat (-3.5) 1st period
Odds: 2.63
More free live tips on https://bethub.bet/


----------



## bethub.bet (Dec 28, 2019)

England - National League
Aldershot Town vs Barnet
Barnet (0)
Odds: 1.84


----------



## bethub.bet (Dec 29, 2019)

England. Skybet Championship
Derby County vs Charlton Athletic
Charlton Athletic (+0.75)
Odds: 1.89


----------



## bethub.bet (Dec 30, 2019)

Basketball. NBA
Utah Jazz vs Detroit Pistons
Under 219.5 OT
Odds: 1.80


----------



## bethub.bet (Jan 1, 2020)

Football. Northern Ireland - Premiership
Cliftonville vs Glenavon FC
Cliftonville win
Odds: 1.56

More free live tips on https://bethub.bet/


----------



## bethub.bet (Jan 2, 2020)

English Premier League
Liverpool vs Sheffield United
Sheffield United (+1.5)
Odds: 2.07


----------



## bethub.bet (Jan 3, 2020)

Tennis. ATP Cup - Group Stage
Novak Djokovic vs Kevin Anderson
Over 21.5
Odds: 2.30


----------



## bethub.bet (Jan 4, 2020)

NHL
Toronto Maple Leafs vs New York Islanders
Under 5.5
Odds: 2.35
More free live tips on https://bethub.bet/


----------



## betcatalog (Jan 5, 2020)

Roma must win this fight. The form is on its side. Giallorossi have had four wins in their last five games and the confidence of the players is very high. Instead, Turin suffered a painful defeat to Spal in the previous round. To make matters worse, Coach Magtari has many absences with injured and punished. I expect Roma to win by more than one goal
*AS ROMA vs FC TORINO @@ -1.50 Ah AS ROMA, odds 1.85*

Great match, great derby that will give us intense football moments. Olympiacos is a big favorite on the betting sites and the odds are worth under £ 1.50. I think it's going to be a close game with a lot of purpose and attention in the defenses, so few goals are a big deal
*OLYMPIACOS PIRAEUS vs PANATHINAIKOS @@ +2.50 Under, odds 1.80*

The hosts are great this year and are giving their games a crazy pace. In front of their audience they are profitable, but with the unpredictable Villarreal we will not look to a certain point. I think the match will be open and Over 2.5 has the first reason
*REAL SOCIEDAD vs CF VILLARREAL @@ +2.50 Over, odds 1.60*

The home team will have a tough fight to the end to avoid relegation and the matches at home must chase them to the last. At home he has only scored 4 points in 8 games, but has shown signs of improvement over the last period. Lazio is having a great season, has won the Super Cup and is capable of taking the above step in 2019. It is the second best attack in Italy, behind Atalanta and today we are still waiting for another open match in terms of guests
*BRESCIA CALCIO vs SS LAZIO ROMA @@ +2.50 Over, odds 1.55*


----------



## bethub.bet (Jan 5, 2020)

Football. Portuguese Premier League
Sporting Lisbon vs FC Porto
Under 11 - corners
Odds: 1.80


----------



## bethub.bet (Jan 7, 2020)

Tennis. ATP Cup - Group Stage
Dominic Thiem vs Hubert Hurkacz
Win 2 1st set
Odds: 2.38


----------



## bethub.bet (Jan 8, 2020)

Football. France - League Cup
Lyon vs FC Brest
Over 3
Odds: 2.17

Daily live tips here - https://bethub.bet/


----------



## bethub.bet (Jan 10, 2020)

Football. AFC - U23 Championship
Vietnam U23 vs United Arab Emirates
Over 1 1st team
Odds: 2.10


----------



## bethub.bet (Jan 10, 2020)

Ice Hockey. Canada - Western Hockey League
Calgary Hitmen vs Lethbridge Hurricanes
Calgary Hitmen win
Odds: 2.50

Daily live tips here - https://bethub.bet/


----------



## bethub.bet (Jan 12, 2020)

Football. AFC - U23 Championship
Iran U23 vs Korea Republic U23
Iran U23(+0.5)
1.80


----------



## bethub.bet (Jan 13, 2020)

Football. AFC - U23 Championship
Jordan U23 vs Vietnam U23
Vietnam U23 Over 1
Odds: 2.06


----------



## bethub.bet (Jan 13, 2020)

Football. England - FA Cup
Tranmere Rovers FC vs Watford
Watford -1
2.25
Daily live tips here - https://bethub.bet/


----------



## bethub.bet (Jan 15, 2020)

Football. England - FA Cup
Manchester United vs Wolves
Wolves +0.5
Odds: 2.01


----------



## bethub.bet (Jan 16, 2020)

Football. AFC - U23 Championship
Vietnam U23 vs North Korea U23
Vietnam U23 (−1.75)
Odds: 2.06


----------



## bethub.bet (Jan 16, 2020)

Football. Portuguese Premier League
FC Porto vs Braga
FC Porto win
1.64


----------



## bethub.bet (Jan 21, 2020)

Football. France - League Cup
Lyon vs Lille
Lyon (0)
Odds: 1.50
Daily live tips here - https://bethub.bet/


----------



## bethub.bet (Jan 22, 2020)

Football. England - FA Cup
Tranmere Rovers FC vs Watford
Under 2 2nd team
Odds: 1.85


----------



## bethub.bet (Jan 23, 2020)

Football. France - National
Red Star FC 93 vs Bourg-Peronnas
Bourg-Peronnas (0)
Odds: 1.88


----------



## bethub.bet (Jan 24, 2020)

Football. England - FA Cup
Brentford vs Leicester City
Under 2.5
Odds: 2.05


----------



## Giresse (Jan 25, 2020)

bethub.bet said:


> Football. England - FA Cup
> Brentford vs Leicester City
> Under 2.5
> Odds: 2.05



Nice bet there bethub, 0-1 in favour of Leicester city


----------



## bethub.bet (Jan 26, 2020)

Football. Spain - Segunda Division
Rayo Vallecano vs Extremadura
Rayo Vallecano - Win
Odds: 1.68
More free tips on https://bethub.bet/


----------



## bethub.bet (Jan 27, 2020)

Football. England - FA Cup
AFC Bournemouth vs Arsenal
Under 2.75
Odds: 1.94


----------



## bethub.bet (Jan 28, 2020)

Football. England - League Cup
Manchester City vs Manchester United
Manchester United (+2)
Odds: 1.68


----------



## bethub.bet (Jan 31, 2020)

Football. Spain - Segunda Division
Tenerife vs Gijon
Under 10 - corners
Odds: 1.80


----------



## bethub.bet (Feb 1, 2020)

Football. German Premier Division
Fortuna Dusseldorf vs Eintracht Frankfurt
Eintracht Frankfurt Win
Odds: 2.16

More free tips on https://bethub.bet/


----------



## bethub.bet (Feb 2, 2020)

Rugby. Six Nations
France vs England
France +5
Odds: 1.73


----------



## bethub.bet (Feb 4, 2020)

Football. England - FA Cup
Derby County vs Northampton Town
Northampton Town +1.5
Odds: 1.77


----------



## bethub.bet (Feb 6, 2020)

Football. Belgium - Cup
FC Kortrijk vs Royal Antwerp
Royal Antwerp +0,25
Odds: 1.77

More free tips on https://bethub.bet/


----------



## bethub.bet (Feb 7, 2020)

Football. England. Skybet Championship
Nottingham Forest vs Leeds United
Over 2.5
Odds: 1.97


----------



## bethub.bet (Feb 8, 2020)

Spanish Premier Division
Espanyol vs Mallorca
Win 1
Odds: 1.71


----------



## bethub.bet (Feb 10, 2020)

Football. Turkish Super League
Goztepe vs Rizespor
Goztepe win
Odds: 1.88

Free live betting tips on bethub.bet!


----------



## turk_kahvesi (Feb 10, 2020)

bethub.bet said:


> Football. Turkish Super League
> Goztepe vs Rizespor
> Goztepe win
> Odds: 1.88
> ...


Unfortunately, postponed


----------



## Ecky (Feb 11, 2020)

CRB – ASA 
Tip: CRB (Full Time Result) - 1.62


----------



## Ecky (Feb 11, 2020)

Desportiva Ferroviária - Rio Branco ES 
Tip: Rio Branco (DNB) - 1,67


----------



## bethub.bet (Feb 11, 2020)

Football. France - Cup
Dijon vs Paris Saint-Germain
Paris Saint-Germain -2
2.80


----------



## alexshd (Feb 12, 2020)

bethub.bet said:


> Football. France - Cup
> Dijon vs Paris Saint-Germain
> Paris Saint-Germain -2
> 2.80


Nice one, thanks!


----------



## bethub.bet (Feb 13, 2020)

Football. Germany - Regionalliga West
Fortuna Koln vs SV Lippstadt
Fortuna Koln (0)
1.53


----------



## bethub.bet (Feb 15, 2020)

Football. Spain - Segunda Division
Fuenlabrada vs CD Lugo
Fuenlabrada win
Odds: 1.75
Free live betting tips on bethub.bet!


----------



## bethub.bet (Feb 16, 2020)

Football. English Premier League
Chelsea FC vs Manchester United
Chelsea FC win
Odds: 1.91


----------



## bethub.bet (Feb 18, 2020)

Football. UEFA Champions League
Real Madrid CF vs Manchester City
Over 3
Odds: 2.08


----------



## bethub.bet (Feb 19, 2020)

Football. South American Cup
Sportivo Luqueno vs Mineros
Sportivo Luqueno -0.25
Odds: 1.63
Check bethub.bet snooker betting tips!


----------



## bethub.bet (Feb 20, 2020)

Football. Spanish Premier Division
Real Betis vs Mallorca
Real Betis -1
Odds: 1.91


----------



## bethub.bet (Feb 22, 2020)

Football. Spain - Segunda Division
FC Malaga vs Real Racing Club Santander
Under 2
Odds: 2.01

Check bethub.bet snooker tips - https://bethub.bet/events/snooker/!


----------



## bethub.bet (Feb 23, 2020)

Football. Costa Rica. Premier Division
Limon vs AD Santos de Guapiles
Limon (0)
1.92


----------



## bethub.bet (Feb 25, 2020)

Football. UEFA Champions League
Chelsea FC vs Bayern Munchen
Bayern Munchen - win
1.88
Check bethub.bet live tips - https://bethub.bet/


----------



## betcatalog (Feb 26, 2020)

Both the hosts and the guests are very much looking forward to this year's Champions League success. I think both teams will be very careful about their defenses, as no one will want to go out except for the first match. I expect no more than 3 goals
*REAL MADRID vs MANCHESTER CITY @@ +3.50 Under, odds 1.55*

I'm looking forward to an exciting race in France. Lyon plays at home thw and will try to beat the favorite. But coach Garcia missed the main Depais player because of an injury. Instead, Juventus will come to France with Cristiano Ronaldo. The 35-year-old is motivated to win another Champions League trophy with a third different club. CR7 plays in great form and I think he's a player that can make a difference in this game. I'll go with the favorite
*OLYMPIQUE LYONNAIS vs JUVENTUS TURIN @@ JUVENTUS TURIN, odds 2.10    *


----------



## bethub.bet (Feb 26, 2020)

Football. UEFA Europa League
Gent vs AS Roma
AS Roma Win 
2.30


----------



## bethub.bet (Feb 27, 2020)

Football. Turkish Super League
Alanyaspor vs Besiktas
Under 2.75
2.02


----------



## bethub.bet (Feb 29, 2020)

Football. Spain - Segunda Division
Mirandes vs Girona
Under 10 - corners
Odds: 1.91
Check bethub.bet live tips - https://bethub.bet/


----------



## bethub.bet (Mar 1, 2020)

Football. Turkish Super League
Kayserispor vs Goztepe
Total ≥9 - corners
1.62


----------



## bethub.bet (Mar 2, 2020)

Football. England - National League
Halifax Town vs Sutton United
Win 1
2.15


----------



## bethub.bet (Mar 4, 2020)

Football. France - Cup
St Etienne vs Rennes
H2(+0.25)
1.68
Check bethub.bet live tips - https://bethub.bet/


----------



## bethub.bet (Mar 6, 2020)

Football. Spain - Segunda Division
Girona vs Albacete
H1(−1)
2.38


----------



## bethub.bet (Mar 8, 2020)

Football. Spain - Segunda Division
Rayo Vallecano vs Elche FC
Over 2
1.72


----------



## serz12 (Mar 9, 2020)

Very good stats


----------



## bethub.bet (Mar 13, 2020)

Football. German Second Division
Arminia Bielefeld vs Osnabruck
Arminia Bielefeld win
1.76
Check bethub.bet live betting tips


----------



## bethub.bet (Mar 14, 2020)

Football. Pari-Match Ukrainian Premier League
FC Lviv vs Karpaty Lviv
Under 2
2.00


----------



## bethub.bet (Mar 15, 2020)

Football. Russian Premier League
PFC CSKA Moscow vs FC Ufa 
H1(−0.5) 1st period
Odds: 2.49


----------



## bethub.bet (Mar 17, 2020)

Football. Colombia Premier A Division
La Equidad vs Boyaca Chico
H2(+1)
1.60
Check bethub.bet live betting tips


----------



## bethub.bet (Mar 20, 2020)

Football. Belarus - Reserve League
FC Vitebsk (Reserves) vs FK Gorodeya (Res)
Over 2.75
1.75


----------



## the36 (Mar 20, 2020)

Hi guys

Is anyone here who has an account in 888sport and can share a photo of how the reports in the user profile look like?
Please erase your name and balance
Attached is the access to the reports but only who have bet can issue it

Thanks


----------



## bethub.bet (Mar 21, 2020)

Ice Hockey. Belarus - Extraleague
Shakhtar Soligorsk vs Neman Grodno
Over 4
2.11


----------



## bethub.bet (Mar 22, 2020)

Football. Nicaragua - Primera Division
Managua Fc vs Juventus FC Managua
Win 1
2.10
Check bethub.bet live betting tips


----------



## bethub.bet (Mar 25, 2020)

Football. Nicaragua - Primera Division
Juventus FC Managua vs Cd Walter Ferreti
H2(0) 1st period
2.00


----------



## bethub.bet (Apr 5, 2020)

Football. Nicaragua - Liga Primera U20
Jalapa U20 vs Chinandega FC U20
Over 3
1.70
Check bethub.bet live betting tips


----------



## mell652 (Apr 7, 2020)

I can't take advantage of the free bonuses!


----------



## mikki696 (Apr 8, 2020)

2020. Czech Darts Premier League
2020.04.08.
20:30 CET Daniel Barborak - Adam Gawlas 
Adam Gawlas wins 
Odds 1,57

They are not even the same class, Gawlas already has some PDC experience despite his very young age.


----------



## bethub.bet (Apr 15, 2020)

Football. Nicaragua - Liga Primera U20
Managua U20 vs Jalapa U20
Over 3
1.75
Check free betting tips here - bethub.bet


----------



## bethub.bet (Apr 16, 2020)

Football. Belarussian Premier League
Dinamo Minsk vs Neman Grodno
H2(0) 1st period
3.30


----------



## bethub.bet (Apr 19, 2020)

Football. Tajikistan - Higher League
Istiqlol vs Khatlon
Over 3.75
1.97
Check free betting tips here - bethub.bet


----------



## bethub.bet (Apr 21, 2020)

Esports. Esoccer FIFA Liga PRO
Gambit Esports vs Tundra
Win 2
3.76
Check free betting tips here - bethub.bet


----------



## bethub.bet (Apr 23, 2020)

Football. Belarus - Reserve League
FC Neman Grodno Reserves vs Energetik-BGU Reserves
Win 1
2.15


----------



## bethub.bet (Apr 25, 2020)

Football. Tajikistan - Higher League
Istiqlol vs Kuktosh
Over 3.5
2.15
Check bethub.bet live betting tips!


----------



## bethub.bet (Apr 26, 2020)

Football. Tajikistan - Higher League
Lokomotiv-Pamir vs Khatlon
H1(0) 1st period
2.34
Check bethub.bet live betting tips!


----------



## bethub.bet (Apr 27, 2020)

Basketball. Chinese Taipei - SBL
Taiwan Beer vs Yulon Dinos
H2(+5.5) OT
1.95


----------



## bethub.bet (Apr 30, 2020)

Football. Belarus - Reserve League
Ruh Brest Reserves vs FK Gorodeya Reserves
Over 1.75 1st period
2.00
Check bethub.bet hockey betting tips!


----------



## bethub.bet (May 2, 2020)

Football. Chinese Taipei - Premier League
Hang Yuen vs Ming Chuan University
Under 3.5
2.40
Check bethub.bet hockey betting tips!


----------



## bethub.bet (May 4, 2020)

Football. Turkmenistan - Higher League
Sagadam vs Kopetdag
1X
1.40


----------



## bethub.bet (May 5, 2020)

Chinese Taipei - WSBL tips
Taipower (w) — Taiyuan (w)
Over 136.5 OT
2.05
Check bethub.bet hockey tips!


----------



## bethub.bet (May 6, 2020)

Football. Belarus - Reserve League
FK Slutsk Reserves vs Energetik-BGU Reserves
1 / DNB
1.57
Check bethub.bet tips!


----------



## bethub.bet (May 7, 2020)

Football. Belarus - Reserve League
FC Neman Grodno Reserves vs Ruh Brest Reserves
Over 1 2nd team
1.92


----------



## bethub.bet (May 10, 2020)

Football. Belarus - 1st Division
Oshmyany vs FK Orsha
Under 1.5 2nd team
1.61


----------



## bethub.bet (May 11, 2020)

Football. Friendly Matches
Bnei Yehuda vs Hapoel Tel Aviv
Over 2.75
2.06
Check our live betting tips!


----------



## bethub.bet (May 13, 2020)

Baseball. Chinese Taipei - Professional League
Fubon Guardians vs Chinatrust Brothers
1 OT
1.95


----------



## deepaksh (May 13, 2020)

The football team takes the lead in BBC Sport's Brazilian Série A game or at the foot of the table.


----------



## bethub.bet (May 14, 2020)

Football. Belarus - Reserve League
Torpedo Zhodino (Reserves) vs FK Gorodeya (Reserves)
H1(−1) 1st period
2.17
Check our betting tips!


----------



## jackyjack (May 16, 2020)

bestasiantips.com

Exclusive Tip
Germany: Bundesliga
Dortmund vs Schalke
Away +1
Odd: 2.04


----------



## Giresse (May 17, 2020)

Exclusive Football Prediction

Germany ---> Bundesliga
Match ---> Werder Bremen vs Bayer Leverkusen
Prediction ---> BTTS
Odd ---> 1.695


----------



## bethub.bet (May 18, 2020)

Football. German Premier Division
Werder Bremen vs Bayer Leverkusen
H2(-1)
2.38


----------



## bethub.bet (May 20, 2020)

Football. Estonian Premier League
Flora Tallinn - Tammeka Tartu
Over 2.75
1.74
Check our betting tips


----------



## bethub.bet (May 22, 2020)

Football. German Premier Division
Hertha Berlin vs Union Berlin
Under 9.5 - corners
1.82
Check live betting tips


----------



## bethub.bet (May 22, 2020)

Football. German Premier Division
Bayern Munchen - Eintracht Frankfurt
H1(-2)
1.70


----------



## Giresse (May 23, 2020)

Giresse said:


> Exclusive Football Prediction
> 
> Germany ---> Bundesliga
> Match ---> Werder Bremen vs Bayer Leverkusen
> ...




Congrats to everyone who followed my prediction, hope you made some money as well, game ended 1-4


----------



## Giresse (May 23, 2020)

Exclusive Football Prediction

Germany ---> Bundesliga
Match ---> Wolfsburg - Borussia Dortmund
Prediction ---> BTTS
Odd ---> @1.646


----------



## bethub.bet (May 26, 2020)

Football. Czech Republic First League
Sparta Prague — Viktoria Plzen
H1(0)
1.92


----------



## bethub.bet (May 27, 2020)

Football. Poland - Cup
FC Stal Mielec — Lech Poznan
H2(0)
1.55
Check our betting tips here - https://bethub.bet/


----------



## bethub.bet (May 28, 2020)

Football. Korea Republic - K League 1
Daegu FC — Sangju Sangmu
H2(+0.75)
1.61


----------



## bethub.bet (May 29, 2020)

Football. Korea Republic - K League 1
Gangwon FC — Jeonbuk Motors
Over 1 1st period
1.95


----------



## bethub.bet (May 30, 2020)

Football. Serbia - Prva Liga
Novi Pazar - Dinamo Vranje
Under 1 2nd team
1.59
Check our betting tips here - https://bethub.bet/


----------



## bethub.bet (May 31, 2020)

Football. Czech Republic - FNL
Vlasim - Banik Sokolov
Under 1 2nd team
1.64


----------



## bethub.bet (Jun 2, 2020)

Football. Danish Superleague
Brondby — SonderjyskE
H2(+1)
1.70


----------



## bethub.bet (Jun 2, 2020)

Football. Austrian First Division
Sturm Graz — Wolfsberger AC
H2(+0.25)
1.87
Check our betting tips here - https://bethub.bet/


----------



## encoupejas (Jun 3, 2020)

good odds!


----------



## Giresse (Jun 4, 2020)

Another football tip for today

Belarus ---> Premier League 
Match ---> Shakhtyor Vs Energetyk
Prediction ---> Shakhtyor -1 AH
Odd ---> @1.92


----------



## bethub.bet (Jun 5, 2020)

Football. German Bundesliga
Bayer Leverkusen — Bayern Munchen
H2(−1)
2.05


----------



## bethub.bet (Jun 6, 2020)

Football. German Bundesliga
Augsburg — FC Koln
Over 1 1st period
1.80


----------



## betcatalog (Jun 7, 2020)

Certainly empty stands and abstention do not help the two teams to perform at their best. The two clubs have a great rivalry and will give their all for the points of victory. I don't expect the match to have a rhythm and it will be judged in detail, so I will suggest the few goals
*PAOK - OLYMPIAKOS @@ Under 2,5*

n the Athenian derby, AEK is the favorite, due to motivation and due to the situation at Panathinaikos. The ace performance has dropped and I don't see any value, I will choose the same odds on the legal betting pages, the few goals
*AEK - PANATHINAIKOS @@ Under 2,5*

The two teams will give their all for the victory and I expect a tough duel. I will be left with the final result and I will bet on both teams scoring, which is also favored by the prehistory of the matches.
*Werder Bremen - Wolfsburg @@ Both team to score*


----------



## bethub.bet (Jun 8, 2020)

Football. German Cup
Saarbrucken - Bayer Leverkusen
Under 3 2nd team
2.10
Free betting tips here - https://bethub.bet/


----------



## TomSands (Jun 10, 2020)

Really great tips.


----------



## bethub.bet (Jun 10, 2020)

Football. Czech Republic - FNL
Hradec Kralove — Viktoria Zizkov
H2(0)
2.25


----------



## bethub.bet (Jun 14, 2020)

Football. Switzerland - Cup
Lausanne - FC Basel
1X
2.50
Free football predictions - https://bethub.bet/events/football/


----------



## fort88 (Jun 14, 2020)

Thanks, I made some money with these tips


----------



## bethub.bet (Jun 15, 2020)

Football. Spanish Premier Division
Real Betis - Granada CF
Win 1
2.05


----------



## bethub.bet (Jun 18, 2020)

Football. English Premier League
Norwich City - Southampton
Under 2.25
2.68


----------



## bethub.bet (Jun 19, 2020)

Football. English Premier League
West Ham United — Wolves
Over 2.5
2.14
Basketball betting tips - https://bethub.bet/events/basketball/


----------



## Giresse (Jun 20, 2020)

*Newcastle United – Sheffield United
England - Premier League*
Sheffield Utd -0.25 AH @2.03 on VIP-IBC
they seem to have interesting tips over there, I'll continue sharing my tips as well as a few from them, let's make the bookies broke guys! all the profits for us!


----------



## bethub.bet (Jun 24, 2020)

Football. English Premier League
Burnley - Watford
H2(0)
1.77
Free football predictions - https://bethub.bet/events/football/


----------



## bethub.bet (Jun 25, 2020)

Football. Spanish Premier Division
Sevilla FC - Real Valladolid
H1(-0.25) 1st period
1.70
Free football predictions - https://bethub.bet/


----------



## bethub.bet (Jun 27, 2020)

Football. Spain - Segunda Division
Gijon - CD Lugo
Under 11 - corners
1.67


----------



## ken (Jun 28, 2020)

bethub.bet said:


> Football. Spain - Segunda Division
> Gijon - CD Lugo
> Under 11 - corners
> 1.67


Thanks for this tip, total corners for this match was 8


----------



## bethub.bet (Jun 30, 2020)

Football. English Premier League
Brighton and Hove Albion - Manchester United
H2(-0.25) 1st period
2.00
Free football predictions - https://bethub.bet/


----------



## bethub.bet (Jul 1, 2020)

Football. Denmark - Cup
AaB - SonderjyskE
1 / DNB
1.55


----------



## bethub.bet (Jul 3, 2020)

Football. England. Skybet Championship
Charlton Athletic - Millwall
2 / DNB
1.62


----------



## bethub.bet (Jul 4, 2020)

Football. Italian Premier Division
Udinese - FC Genoa
H1(0)
1.66
Free football predictions - https://bethub.bet/


----------



## bethub.bet (Jul 5, 2020)

Football. English Premier League
Tottenham Hotspur - Everton
H1(0)
1.60


----------



## bethub.bet (Jul 6, 2020)

Football. Poland - Cup
Cracovia Krakow - Legia Warsaw
2 / DNB
1.58


----------



## livicross (Jul 7, 2020)

Thank you for the tips, I should try some


----------



## bethub.bet (Jul 9, 2020)

Football. English Premier League
Aston Villa - Manchester United
H1(+1.25)
2.22
Free football predictions - https://bethub.bet/


----------



## bethub.bet (Jul 12, 2020)

Football. USA - MLS
Los Angeles FC - Houston Dynamo
H2(+1)
1.76


----------



## bethub.bet (Jul 13, 2020)

Football. England. Skybet Championship
Wigan Athletic — Hull City
Under 1 2nd team
1.77
Free betting predictions - https://bethub.bet/


----------



## bethub.bet (Jul 16, 2020)

Football. Russian Premier League
Fk Tambov — PFC Sochi
X2
1.51


----------



## bethub.bet (Jul 17, 2020)

Football. England - FA Cup
Manchester United - Chelsea FC
H1(0)
1.85


----------



## bethub.bet (Jul 18, 2020)

Football. USA - MLS
Chicago Fire - San Jose Earthquakes
H2(+0.5)
1.73
Free live betting tips on bethub.bet!


----------



## bethub.bet (Jul 23, 2020)

Football. USA - MLS
Chicago Fire - Vancouver Whitecaps
H1(-0.5)
1.68


----------



## bethub.bet (Jul 26, 2020)

Football. Italian Premier Division
SPAL — Torino
Over 2.5
1.71
Free live betting tips on bethub.bet!


----------



## bethub.bet (Aug 2, 2020)

Brazil - Paulista
Corinthians - Mirassol
H2(+1.5)
1.66
Free football betting tips on bethub.bet!


----------



## bethub.bet (Aug 4, 2020)

Football. Brazil - Paulista
Corinthians - Palmeiras
H1(+0.25)
1.70


----------



## bethub.bet (Aug 8, 2020)

Brazil - Brasiliense
SE do Gama - Real FC
Under 2.75
1.98
Free football betting tips on bethub.bet!


----------



## bethub.bet (Aug 9, 2020)

Football. UEFA Europa League
Manchester United - FC Copenhagen
H2(+0.75) 1st period
1.95


----------



## bethub.bet (Aug 12, 2020)

Football. Spain - Segunda Division
Girona - Almeria
H1(0)
1.53
Free football betting tips on bethub.bet!


----------



## bethub.bet (Aug 13, 2020)

Football. UEFA Champions League
RB Leipzig - Atletico Madrid
H2(+0.5)
1.72


----------



## Nowah (Aug 15, 2020)

bethub.bet said:


> *Football. UEFA Europa League
> Lazio - Celtic FC*
> Lazio (-1)
> Odds: 2.24
> ...


Today the story is changed dude!


----------



## Nowah (Aug 16, 2020)

danilok_link said:


> Someone knows if already possible to make bets on Euro 2020?


Yeah I'm here!


----------



## bethub.bet (Aug 19, 2020)

Spain - Segunda Division
Elche FC - Girona
Goals: Yes 1st period 1st team
3.15
Free football betting tips on bethub.bet!


----------



## Nowah (Aug 21, 2020)

bethub.bet said:


> *Football. UEFA Europa League
> Lazio - Celtic FC*
> Lazio (-1)
> Odds: 2.24
> ...


Thanks you so much , for your suggesting free tips


----------



## bethub.bet (Aug 22, 2020)

Football. French First Division
FC Lorient - Strasbourg
1 / DNB
1.99


----------



## bethub.bet (Aug 25, 2020)

Let me introduce you to our new desing - https://bethub.bet/
You could send us your review or opinion here - https://bethub.bet/reviews/.
We would like to know your feedback about bethub betting tips.


----------



## bethub.bet (Aug 26, 2020)

Football. Finnish First League
TPS Turku - HIFK
Under 1 1st team
2.00


----------



## bethub.bet (Aug 28, 2020)

Football. France Ligue 1
Lens - Paris Saint-Germain
2(2:0)
3.00


----------



## bethub.bet (Aug 30, 2020)

Football. Costa Rica. Premier Division
AD San Carlos - Limon
H2(+1.5)
1.76
https://bethub.bet/ - more free betting tips


----------



## bethub.bet (Aug 31, 2020)

Football. Egyptian Premier League
Haras El Hodood - Misr Lel Makasa
Under 2
2.43


----------



## Joojle (Aug 31, 2020)

bethub.bet said:


> Football. Costa Rica. Premier Division
> AD San Carlos - Limon
> H2(+1.5)
> 1.76
> https://bethub.bet/ - more free betting tips


Best!! Thank you!


----------



## bethub.bet (Sep 4, 2020)

Football. England - League Cup
Derby County - Barrow
2(0:2)
1.83
More tips here - https://bethub.bet/football/


----------



## bethub.bet (Sep 6, 2020)

Football. England - League Cup
Brentford - Wycombe
H1(−0.5)
1.70


----------



## bethub.bet (Sep 7, 2020)

Football. UEFA - U21 European Championship Qualifiers
Sweden U21 - Italy U21
Over 1.5 2nd team
2.10
More tips here - https://bethub.bet/football/


----------



## bethub.bet (Sep 14, 2020)

Football. French League 2
Toulouse FC — FC Sochaux
H2(+0.5)
1.72


----------



## bethub.bet (Sep 15, 2020)

Football. UEFA Champions League
Gent - Rapid Vienna
Under 1.5 1st team
1.99


----------



## bethub.bet (Sep 26, 2020)

Football. England Premier League
Burnley — Southampton
Over 2
2.26
More tips here - https://bethub.bet/


----------



## bethub.bet (Sep 27, 2020)

Football. Spain - Segunda Division
Tenerife - Mirandes
Win 1
2.03


----------



## bethub.bet (Sep 28, 2020)

Football. German Second Division
SC Paderborn 07 — Hamburger SV
1X
1.65


----------



## bethub.bet (Oct 3, 2020)

Football. Spanish La Liga
FC Barcelona — Sevilla FC
H1(−0.75)
1.87
More tips here - https://bethub.bet/


----------



## bethub.bet (Oct 4, 2020)

Tennis. ATP French Open 6
12:00
05.10.2020
Grigor Dimitrov - Stefanos Tsitsipas
Win 2
1.42


----------



## bethub.bet (Oct 6, 2020)

Football. England - National League
21:45
06.10.2020
Maidenhead United - Kings Lynn
H2(+1)
1.52


----------



## bethub.bet (Oct 8, 2020)

Football. FIFA - World Cup Qualifiers South America
01:30
09.10.2020
Paraguay - Peru
H2(+0.25) 1st period
1.74


----------



## bethub.bet (Oct 9, 2020)

Football. Netherlands Second Division
22:00
09.10.2020
FC Eindhoven — Excelsior
H2(0) 1st period
1.86


----------



## bethub.bet (Oct 10, 2020)

Football. UEFA Nations League
21:45
11.10.2020
France — Portugal
1 / DNB
1.59
More tips here - https://bethub.bet/


----------



## bethub.bet (Oct 12, 2020)

Football. FIFA - World Cup Qualifiers South America
03:00
14.10.2020
Peru — Brazil
H2(−1.25)
2.50


----------



## bethub.bet (Oct 13, 2020)

Football. UEFA - U21 European Championship Qualifiers
20:00
13.10.2020
Romania U21 — Malta U21
Both to score - No
2.00


----------



## bethub.bet (Oct 15, 2020)

Football. Finnish First League
18:30
15.10.2020
HIFK — Ilves
Total ≥1 2nd team
1.33
More daily betting tips here


----------



## bethub.bet (Oct 22, 2020)

Football. Netherlands Second Division
22:00
23.10.2020
De Graafschap — Jong PSV
H1(−1.75)
1.98


----------



## bethub.bet (Oct 23, 2020)

Football. Slovak Super Liga
18:00
24.10.2020
Spartak Trnava — FC Trencin
1 / DNB
1.73


----------



## bethub.bet (Oct 24, 2020)

Football. Spain - Segunda Division
20:15
25.10.2020
Tenerife — Espanyol
Under 1 1st period
1.59
More daily betting tips here


----------



## bethub.bet (Oct 25, 2020)

Football. England Premier League
22:15
25.10.2020
Arsenal — Leicester City
H1(−0.25)
1.78


----------



## bethub.bet (Oct 27, 2020)

Venezuela - Premier Division
03:00
28.10.2020
Deportivo Lara — Mineros
H2(+0.25)
2.05


----------



## bethub.bet (Oct 28, 2020)

Football. UEFA Europa League
00:00
30.10.2020
Glasgow Rangers — Lech Poznan
H1(−1)
2.00
More daily betting tips here


----------



## bethub.bet (Oct 29, 2020)

UEFA Europa League
23:00
29.10.2020
FC Nice — Hapoel Beer-Sheva
Win 1
1.62


----------



## bethub.bet (Oct 30, 2020)

Football. England Premier League​15:30
31.10.2020
Sheffield United — Manchester City
H2(−3.5) - corners
1.93


----------



## bethub.bet (Oct 31, 2020)

Football. Bulgaria - First League
17:45
01.11.2020
CSKA Sofia — FC Tsarsko Selo 2015
Under 2.5
1.94
More daily betting tips here


----------



## bethub.bet (Nov 4, 2020)

Football. UEFA Champions League
22:59
04.11.2020
FC Barcelona — Dinamo Kiev
Total ≥4 1st team
2.45


----------



## bethub.bet (Nov 6, 2020)

Football. Panama - Primera Division
23:00
06.11.2020
Sporting San Miguel — Atletico Chiriqui
Under 2.5
1.62

More betting tips today


----------



## bethub.bet (Nov 7, 2020)

*Football. Spain - Segunda Division*

22:30
08.11.2020
Tenerife - Real Zaragoza
H1(0)
1.57


----------



## bethub.bet (Nov 8, 2020)

*Football. Spanish La Liga*

23:00
08.11.2020
Valencia - Real Madrid CF
H2(−1)
1.90


----------



## bethub.bet (Nov 9, 2020)

Football. Brazil - Serie C
02:00
10.11.2020
Brusque — Boa
1 / DNB
1.36
More football betting tips today


----------



## bethub.bet (Nov 10, 2020)

American Football. NCAA​04:00
11.11.2020
Buffalo - Miami Ohio
2 1st period
1.80


----------



## bethub.bet (Nov 11, 2020)

Football. Spain - Cup​23:30
11.11.2020
UD Guia - CD Bunol
H2(+0.75)
1.86


----------



## bethub.bet (Nov 13, 2020)

Football. UEFA Nations League​22:45
14.11.2020
Sweden — Croatia
H1(0)
2.07


----------



## bethub.bet (Nov 15, 2020)

Football. UEFA Nations League
22:45
15.11.2020
Austria — Northern Ireland
H1(−1.5)
2.10
More football betting tips - https://bethub.bet/


----------



## bethub.bet (Nov 17, 2020)

Football. UEFA - U21 European Championship Qualifiers​19:30
17.11.2020
Bulgaria U21 — Estonia U21
H2(+0.75) 1st period
2.23


----------



## bethub.bet (Nov 19, 2020)

Football. AFC Champions League​13:00
19.11.2020
Sydney FC — Shanghai SIPG
Win 2
2.06


----------



## bethub.bet (Nov 19, 2020)

Football. Mexico - Ascenso
04:00
20.11.2020
Atletico Morelia — Tlaxcala FC
Over 1.5 1st team
2.00
More football betting tips - https://bethub.bet/


----------



## bethub.bet (Nov 20, 2020)

Football. Argentina - Copa Liga Professional​01:20
21.11.2020
Boca Juniors — Lanus
Total ≥2 1st team
1.95


----------



## bethub.bet (Nov 22, 2020)

Football. Brazil - Serie D
01:00
23.11.2020
Mirassol — Cabofriense
Goals: No 2nd team
2.61


----------



## bethub.bet (Nov 24, 2020)

Football. Spain - Segunda Division
21:00
25.11.2020
Las Palmas — Mirandes
1 / DNB
1.52


----------



## bethub.bet (Nov 25, 2020)

Football. UEFA Europa League
20:55
26.11.2020
Wolfsberger AC — Dinamo Zagreb
1 / DNB
1.80


----------



## BenRhodes21 (Nov 27, 2020)

Any free tips coming for this weekend?


----------



## bethub.bet (Nov 30, 2020)

Football. Kazakhstan - Premier League
10:00
30.11.2020
FC Okzhetpes — FC Ordabasy
Under 3.25
1.80
More football betting tips - https://bethub.bet/


----------



## bethub.bet (Dec 3, 2020)

Spain - Segunda Division
21:00
03.12.2020
Tenerife — Sabadell FC
H2(+1)
1.78


----------



## bethub.bet (Dec 5, 2020)

Football. China - FA Cup​15:00
06.12.2020
Wuhan Zall — Shandong Luneng
Under 1 1st period 2nd team
1.92


----------



## bethub.bet (Dec 6, 2020)

Argentina - Premier B National
23:10
07.12.2020
Atletico Rafaela — CA Tigre BA
Over 0.5 1st period
1.63
More football betting tips - https://bethub.bet/


----------



## bethub.bet (Dec 8, 2020)

Football. UEFA Champions League​23:00
09.12.2020
Bayern Munchen — Lokomotiv Moscow
H2(+1.75)
2.00


----------



## bethub.bet (Dec 10, 2020)

Spain - Segunda Division
21:00
10.12.2020
Girona — Ud Logrones
H2(0) 1st period
3.30


----------



## bethub.bet (Dec 13, 2020)

Football. Spain - Segunda Division
22:30
13.12.2020
FC Cartagena — Sabadell FC
Win 1
2.05
More football betting tips - https://bethub.bet/


----------



## bethub.bet (Dec 16, 2020)

Football. Slovak Super Liga​20:15
16.12.2020
FC Slovan Bratislava — Zilina SC
H1(−1)
1.80


----------



## bethub.bet (Dec 17, 2020)

Football. Portuguese League Cup​23:15
17.12.2020
Braga — Estoril
Over 9.5 - corners
1.90


----------



## bethub.bet (Dec 19, 2020)

Football. New Zealand - Premier League
03:30
19.12.2020
Auckland City — Wellington Phoenix II
H2(+1)
2.66

More football betting tips


----------



## bethub.bet (Dec 24, 2020)

Football. Cyprus - 1st Division
17:00
24.12.2020
Doxa Katokopia — Olympiakos Nicosia
2 / DNB
2.70


----------



## bethub.bet (Dec 25, 2020)

Football. England Premier League
15:30
26.12.2020
Leicester City — Manchester United
Over 1.5 2nd team
2.17


----------



## bethub.bet (Dec 26, 2020)

Football. Japan - Cup
10:00
27.12.2020
Gamba Osaka — Tokushima Vortis
Over 1 2nd team
2.45
More daily betting tips here


----------



## bethub.bet (Dec 28, 2020)

Football. Argentina - Premier C Division
23:10
28.12.2020
CA Victoriano Arenas — San Martin de Burzaco
Under 2
1.95


----------



## bethub.bet (Jan 2, 2021)

Football. Chile - Premier B Division​03:30
03.01.2021
CD Nublense — Deportes Temuco
X2
2.07


----------



## bethub.bet (Jan 6, 2021)

Football. Spain - Cup
23:00
07.01.2021
Las Rozas CF — Eibar
H1(+1.5)
2.00
More football betting tips - https://bethub.bet/


----------



## bethub.bet (Jan 9, 2021)

Football. Mexican Premier Division
04:00
10.01.2021
Tigres UANL — Club Leon
1 / DNB
1.65


----------



## bethub.bet (Jan 11, 2021)

Mexican Premier Division
06:00
12.01.2021
CF Pachuca — FC Juarez
Win 1
1.80


----------



## bethub.bet (Jan 15, 2021)

Football. England Premier League
23:00
16.01.2021
Leicester City — Southampton
H1(−0.5)
2.00


----------



## bethub.bet (Jan 16, 2021)

Football. Spain - Cup
18:00
17.01.2021
CDA Navalcarnero — Eibar
Win 2
1.77

More football betting tips


----------



## bethub.bet (Jan 17, 2021)

Football. Mexican Premier Division​06:00
19.01.2021
Club Leon — CF Pachuca
H1(−0.75)
2.33


----------



## bethub.bet (Jan 21, 2021)

Football. Mexican Premier Division
06:00
22.01.2021
Atletico San Luis — Chivas Guadalajara
Under 9.5 - corners
1.90


----------



## bethub.bet (Jan 24, 2021)

Football. Spain - Segunda Division
23:00
25.01.2021
FC Cartagena — Mirandes
Goals: No 2nd team
2.75


----------



## bethub.bet (Jan 25, 2021)

Football. Netherlands Second Division
23:00
25.01.2021
FC Eindhoven — NEC Nijmegen
Under 4.5
1.32
More live betting tips


----------



## bethub.bet (Jan 27, 2021)

Football. Costa Rica. Premier Division
04:00
28.01.2021
AD Santos de Guapiles — Ld Alajuelense
2 / DNB
1.67


----------



## bethub.bet (Jan 29, 2021)

Football. South African Premier Division
21:15
30.01.2021
Supersport United — Moroka Swallows
H1(0)
1.69


----------



## bethub.bet (Feb 1, 2021)

Football. England Premier League​23:15
02.02.2021
Manchester United — Southampton
Win 1
1.60


----------



## betcatalog (Feb 1, 2021)

Both teams, who are together in the relegation zone from November 2, will see this match as a huge opportunity to fill the gap. This could be the best moment for Sheffield United to face West Brom, who have conceded 50 goals in 21 Premier League games, 14 more than any other team in the top division. With Blades slowly starting to take shape, they may have enough to seal all three points in this battle that is expected to be a close encounter.
*SHEFFIELD UNITED vs WEST BROMWICH ALBION @@ SHEFFIELD UNITED, odds 1.95*

Almeria have made excellent appearances to reach this stage of the competition, but it is difficult to support them against Sevilla who are expected to have a number of first team players on the pitch. We see the holders of the Europa League winning their place in the semifinals. She is quite experienced in such games
*ALMERIA vs SEVILLA @@ SEVILLA, odds,1,67*

Arsenal continue to show steady signs of improvement week by week, and with the prospect of key players coming back for this match, we can see it as a winner. The Wolves have already beaten Arsenal once this year and will feel that there is no reason to be able to beat them twice, but a proper defensive team should not return scoring to Molino. I think we will have a marginal victory and a few goals in the match
*WOLVERHAMPTON WANDERERS vs ARSENAL @@ +2.50  Under, odds 1.65*

This is a very, very difficult game for Manchester United, who face a decent and reliable team to stay at the top of the standings. Southampton's recent form is disappointing, but the Saints are able to create problems for any league team at their best. We expect a tight and nervous game at Old Trafford, but find a way to win all three points.
*MANCHESTER UNITED vs SOUTHAMPTON @@ MANCHESTER UNITED, odds 1.51*

There are a few things that have changed between the teams in terms of form since the last time they met, so this first match could possibly offer a nice and open match. Expect a draw is the most likely result, as there is the second act next week and both clubs will not take any risks. Despite the absences of Lukaku and Hakimi, they can score a goal and pay us to score both teams
*INTER vs JUVENTUS @@ Both team to score, odds 1.55*


----------



## bethub.bet (Feb 3, 2021)

Football. FIFA - Club World Cup
20:30
04.02.2021
Al Duhail SC (QAT) — Al Ahly Cairo
H2(0)
1.77
More live betting tips


----------



## bethub.bet (Feb 4, 2021)

Football. Primeira Liga
00:30
05.02.2021
Famalicao FC — Moreirense FC
H1(+0.25)
1.46


----------



## bethub.bet (Feb 5, 2021)

Get 50$ daily! 
Let me introduce our daily betting tournaments for tipsters.
Free registration - https://betch.net/


----------



## bethub.bet (Feb 7, 2021)

Football. Mexican Premier Division
06:00
09.02.2021
Club Leon — Chivas Guadalajara
X2
2.06


----------



## bethub.bet (Feb 9, 2021)

Football. Cyprus - 1st Division​18:00
09.02.2021
Omonia Nicosia — Nea Salamis
Under 11 - corners
1.73


----------



## bethub.bet (Feb 9, 2021)

Football. Mexico - Ascenso​04:00
10.02.2021
Cancun FC — Dorados
Under 1 2nd team
1.8

Pronósticos deportivos para hoy


----------



## bethub.bet (Feb 11, 2021)

Football. Spain - Segunda Division
23:00
12.02.2021
Sabadell FC — Real Zaragoza
Under 8.5 - corners
2.10


----------



## bethub.bet (Feb 14, 2021)

Football. England Premier League​21:00
15.02.2021
West Ham United — Sheffield United
H1(−0.75)
2.10


----------



## bethub.bet (Feb 22, 2021)

Football. Russian Cup
14:30
22.02.2021
FC Khimki — Kryliya Sovetov
Win 2
3.15

https://bethub.bet/events/football/


----------



## bethub.bet (Feb 24, 2021)

Football. Cyprus - Cup
19:30
24.02.2021
APOEL Nicosia — Omonia Nicosia
H2(+0.25)
1.63


----------



## bethub.bet (Mar 7, 2021)

Football. Brazil - Brasiliense​21:30
07.03.2021
Brasiliense — Samambaia
1(0:2)
2.05


----------



## bethub.bet (Mar 12, 2021)

Football. Slovak Super Liga​20:30
13.03.2021
Zilina SC — Spartak Trnava
1 / DNB
1.53


----------



## bethub.bet (Mar 19, 2021)

Football. Spain - Segunda Division
23:00
20.03.2021
Espanyol — Ud Logrones
H1(−1)
2.01
https://bethub.bet/


----------



## bethub.bet (Mar 24, 2021)

Football. CAF - Africa Cup of Nations Qualifiers​19:00
25.03.2021
Gambia — Angola
X2
1.99


----------



## bethub.bet (Apr 26, 2021)

Football. England Premier League​22:00
26.04.2021
Leicester City — Crystal Palace
1 to win to nil - No
1.80


----------



## bethub.bet (Apr 29, 2021)

Football. Bridgestone Libertadores Cup​03:00
30.04.2021
Sao Paulo FC — Rentistas
Over 1 1st period
1.52


----------



## bethub.bet (May 14, 2021)

Football. Slovak Super Liga
18:00
15.05.2021
FK Senica — FK Pohronie
Under 1 2nd team
2.10
https://bethub.bet/


----------



## bethub.bet (Jul 5, 2021)

Football. Uruguay - Premier Division
21:00
06.07.2021
Liverpool Montevideo — Montevideo Wanderers
Under 8.5 - corners
2.50

More corner predictions


----------



## bethub.bet (Jul 7, 2021)

Football. Jordan - Pro League
20:30
07.07.2021
Al Wehdat Jor — Ramtha SC
Under 2.5
1.76

BETLION JACKPOT PREDICTIONS


----------



## bethub.bet (Jul 9, 2021)

Football. CONMEBOL - Copa America
03:00
11.07.2021
Argentina — Brazil
Under 2.5
1.65

Bethub's jackpot predictions


----------



## bethub.bet (Jul 11, 2021)

UEFA - EURO
22:00
11.07.2021
Italy — England
Under 9 - corners
1.80
Accumulator tips


----------



## bethub.bet (Jul 13, 2021)

Football. Africa - COSAFA Cup
16:00
14.07.2021
Eswatini — Botswana
Under 1.5 1st team
Odibets Jackpot


----------



## bethub.bet (Jul 16, 2021)

Football. Ghana - Premier League
18:00
17.07.2021
Ashanti Gold FC — Inter Allies FC
Over 3
Betika jackpot prediction


----------



## bethub.bet (Jul 17, 2021)

Football. Bolivia - Premier Division
00:15
18.07.2021
San Jose Oruro — Cd Real Tomayapo
Total ≥1 1st team
1.80


----------



## bethub.bet (Jul 19, 2021)

Scottish League Cup
21:45
20.07.2021
East Kilbride — Clyde
2.10

https://bethub.bet/football-predictions-over-2-5


----------



## bethub.bet (Jul 29, 2021)

Football. Bolivia - Premier Division
22:00
30.07.2021
San Jose Oruro — CA Nacional Potosi
Over 2.5 2nd team
1.80


----------



## Giresse (Aug 2, 2021)

bethub.bet said:


> Football. Bolivia - Premier Division
> 22:00
> 30.07.2021
> San Jose Oruro — CA Nacional Potosi
> ...


wow, great win here, thankss 4 sharing, keep up the good work


----------



## bethub.bet (Aug 14, 2021)

Football. Spanish La Liga
21:00
15.08.2021
FC Barcelona — Real Sociedad
Under 10 - corners
1.80
Betika jackpot predictions


----------



## bethub.bet (Aug 15, 2021)

Football. Spanish La Liga​20:00
16.08.2021
Villarreal CF — Granada CF
Over 9.5 - corners
2.75


----------



## bethub.bet (Oct 1, 2021)

Football. Turkey - 2nd League
19:00
02.10.2021
Tarsus Idman Yurdu — Akhisar Bld Spor
H1(−0.25) 1st period
2.00
betika jackpot predictions


----------



## bethub.bet (Oct 27, 2021)

Football. Spanish La Liga
22:30
28.10.2021
Levante — Atletico Madrid
Under 1.5 2nd team
2.10

daily betting tips - bethub.bet


----------



## bethub.bet (Oct 28, 2021)

Basketball. Basketball Europe - Euroleague
21:00
29.10.2021
AS Monaco — CSKA Moscow
Under 38.5 1st half 2nd team
2.30

basketball betting tips


----------



## bethub.bet (Nov 15, 2021)

Football. FIFA - World Cup Qualifiers Asia
15:00
16.11.2021
Lebanon — United Arab Emirates
1 / DNB
2.70


----------



## bethub.bet (Nov 21, 2021)

Football. Spain - Segunda Division
23:00
22.11.2021
Real Zaragoza — Leganes
H2(+0.25)
1.86
champions league tips


----------



## bethub.bet (Feb 8, 2022)

Football. Mexico - Liga de Expansión MX
06:05
09.02.2022
CSD Dorados Sinaloa — Pumas De Tabasco
Under 1.5 1st team
1.78
Champions league tips


----------



## bethub.bet (Feb 13, 2022)

Football. India - Super League
17:00
14.02.2022
Kerala Blasters FC — East Bengal
H2(+1.25)
1.76


----------



## Almir.1 (Feb 13, 2022)

Mozeli se igrat sutra cista 2 na atl bilbau


----------



## bethub.bet (Mar 5, 2022)

Football. Mexico - U20 League
18:00
05.03.2022
Monterrey U20 — America Mexico
Over 1.5 1st team
2.55


----------



## bethub.bet (Mar 15, 2022)

Football. UEFA Champions League
23:00
15.03.2022
Ajax — Benfica
Over 1.25 1st period
1.80


----------



## bethub.bet (Mar 15, 2022)

Football. England. Skybet Championship
22:45
16.03.2022
Cardiff City — Stoke City
1st to keep clean sheet
3.25
Live prediction


----------



## bethub.bet (Mar 19, 2022)

Football. Brazil - Paranaense​00:30
20.03.2022
Operario Ferroviario EC PR — Independente FSJ PR
Under 1.5 1st team
1.86


----------



## bethub.bet (Mar 25, 2022)

Football. UEFA - U21 European Championship Qualifiers
20:45
25.03.2022
Bulgaria — Netherlands
Under 1 1st period
2.11
live prediction soccer


----------



## bethub.bet (Mar 30, 2022)

Football. Turkey - 2nd League
14:00
30.03.2022
AS Sariyer — Ankaraspor
1 / DNB
1.73


----------



## bethub.bet (Apr 22, 2022)

Football. Japan - League Cup
07:00
23.04.2022
Hokkaido Consadole Sapporo — Kashiwa Reysol
Over 2.75
2.00


----------



## bethub.bet (May 30, 2022)

29.05.2022
ES Metlaoui — Olympique de Beja
H1(−1)
2.40
tennis daily tips


----------



## bethub.bet (May 30, 2022)

Hockey. Hockey NHL
03:05
31.05.2022
Carolina Hurricanes — New York Rangers
Under 3 OT+SO 1st team
2.38
NHL betting tips


----------



## bethub.bet (Jun 8, 2022)

Football. Friendlies U-20
02:30
09.06.2022
Brazil - Paraguay
Under 2.5
2.25
https://bethub.bet/events/basketball/


----------

